
Chrome 69 will keep Google Cookies when you tell it to delete all cookies - TomAnthony
https://imgur.com/a/itwlWx0
======
ankit219
It is designed for average users it seems. Many users (me included) when they
delete cookies or do a clear browsing data don't want to be logged out of
their accounts. Usually, this meant I never cleared cookies while clearing the
browsing data. (for me, it was tedious, so I changed my browser behavior to
not allow cookies by default. Makes life easier. If some website can't
function without cookies, I open it in guest mode)

Although rather than forcing it, maybe they should give an option to log out
of google too, and/or do a fresh start. (And may be allow the users to mark
which websites they dont want to be logged out of, though that kind of
information with Google does not feel right.)

~~~
TomAnthony
In the Developer Tools, you can hit the 'Application' tab at the top then
'Cookies' on the left. Here you can delete cookies by domain (for dev etc.)!
:)

------
TomAnthony
I came across this on /r/webdev [1] and thought HN may find it informative and
discussion worthy.

This is related, I believe, to logging in to Gmail et al now logs you into
Chrome the browser at the same time. I'm unsure if there is a flag to override
this behaviour.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/9iqtsf/chrome_69_wi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/9iqtsf/chrome_69_will_keep_google_cookies_when_you_tell/)

